# Black Scorpion in South Florida



## Pennywise (Aug 14, 2005)

This is going back 30+ years but here goes. I was working underneath
my VW beetle in my carport near Homestead, Florida. I looked over to the side
and saw a black scorpion maybe 2 1/2" in length. I immediately slid out from
under the car and located a small jar. I was easily able to get the intruder
into the jar and I inspected him realizing that his underside had bright red
markings.  Within a week he had molted and looked fresh and colorful. 
When I arrived home a night or two later I told my wife that I wanted to
put it in a small terrarium. She announced that she had thrown it away because 
it was disgusting.   Doh! It had a similar shape to a western scorpion
and did not appear to be armored at all. Beautiful black with red markings
on the abdomen it reminded me of a black widow spider. I have also seen
a red and black grasshopper in the Fl. everglades. Can someone identify this
scorpion by description?


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Aug 14, 2005)

sounds like C. Gracilis no?
dark, red legs...thats a female isnt it?  If thats what it was, they are pretty widespread around Florida.  Which I'm quite jealous of


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 14, 2005)

*Thanks!*

I found a photo under C. Gracilis. The dark version is the one I found.
I am a Tarantula collector and  I don't know scorpions at all.  I must
admit I might want to keep one of these.  I have never seen one in
Central Florida where I live now but they probably will have them at
the reptile show in Daytona. Are you in Europe? No native Scorpions
where you live?
OOps I just read that these  have strong venom!


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 14, 2005)

mexican8s said:
			
		

> I found a photo under C. Gracilis. The dark version is the one I found.
> I am a Tarantula collector and  I don't know scorpions at all.  I must
> admit I might want to keep one of these.  I have never seen one in
> Central Florida where I live now but they probably will have them at
> ...


C. gracilis have different potencies of venom depending on where they are from. I believe the Central American variant is quite dangerously venomous, but the FL version is not *too* bad.  These are Buthid scorpions, which include some of the most venomous scorpions in the world... so they probably deserve at least a modicum of respect, where ever they are from.


----------



## Eurypterid (Aug 14, 2005)

mexican8s said:
			
		

> I found a photo under C. Gracilis. The dark version is the one I found.
> I am a Tarantula collector and  I don't know scorpions at all.  I must
> admit I might want to keep one of these.  I have never seen one in
> Central Florida where I live now but they probably will have them at
> ...


There are probably plenty of _C. gracilis_ near where you live. They're extremely common in most of south and central Florida. I doubt they'll have them in Daytona. People usually want, and therefore dealers usually carry, more exotic species (which by the way, technically, will be illegal for you to buy at Daytona). Also, last year there was only one dealer with any scorps at all, and not many at that.

The venom in the Florida _C. gracilis_ isn't going to kill you (unless you're allergic), but you'd definitely know it if you got tagged. The effects of the venom are primarily extreme pain and swelling, and often take a week or more to go away completely.


----------



## OneSickPuppy (Aug 14, 2005)

i dont think there are too many florida scorpions to choose from.


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Aug 15, 2005)

3-4 species actually, more than where i am (central ontario actually).

C. Gracilis
C. Hentzi
C. Guanensis (sp)
and I thught one more, but Icould be mistaken.

Next chance Iget to hit Florida  up, I'll definately be wanting to take a UV light with me.  My poor parents...muahaha :evil:


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 15, 2005)

*A blacklight - yes*

Yes I just saw a show on scorpions that said they show up under
blacklight. I have a blacklight but it has a plug for the wall. If I
hook it to my 100 foot extension cord, at least I could see if there
are any in my yard.


----------

